# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Fjalor shqip-shqip

## Aleina

Mirembrema,

Interesohem per nje fjalor shqip-shqip. Kerkova ne internet dhe kam shkarkuar disa "fjalore" qe ishin sygjeruar por te gjithe me rezultuan jo te vlefshem. 
Ju lutem kush mund tme ndihmoje te gjej nje fjalore i cili mund te shkarkohet ose perdoret online. 

Ju falenderoj.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

http://www.fjalorshqip.com/
Nuk e di nëse e kini parë këtë? ka shum fjalë

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Aleina

> http://www.fjalorshqip.com/
> Nuk e di nëse e kini parë këtë? ka shum fjalë


Po e kam pare, gjithsesi faleminderit per ndihmen. Nese te kap syri ndonje gje tjeter... sygjerimet jane gjithnje te mirepritura. Klb

----------


## Diella1

Shih dhe kete:

http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org/

----------


## Aleina

> Shih dhe kete:
> 
> http://www.fjalori.shkenca.org/


Sh flm per ndihmen Diella1  :buzeqeshje:  
Gjithe te mirat

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## aimilius

Nje fjalor si aplikacion per shkarkim e gjen ketu fjalor shqip shqip

----------

